# solid lotion bar



## dantango (Aug 27, 2007)

I've only made soap so far, cold process method.  It's fun and I never intended to make it for profit, only for gifts and the fun of making it.

As I continue in  this hobby I think I would at least like to sell enough product to pay for the ingredients.

In that regard it seems to me that a solid lotion bar would be a good seller, plus I'd like to make something different.

So... I need recipes.  As I understand it, no lye is involved.  To make a solid lotion bar one merely needs to blend harder oils together with low heat and add fragrance.  Right?

Any ideas and recipes you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2007)

The basic recipe to start with would be:
1 part oil ( most any, olive, sunflower, avocado, apricot or other)
1 part soft butter (shea, or also, or other)
1 part wax (bee's or soy or other)
fragrance to taste

You do just melt it & pour it into a mold or a push-up/twist-up tube. If the bar is too hard, remelt & add more oil. If the bar is too soft remelt & add more wax untill you get the consistancey you like.

If you use cocoa butter it is a very hard butter, cut WAY back on your wax or delete it all together.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone used a lotion bar? I have always wanted to but was afraid they would be too messy?


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 6, 2007)

If you are curious, rub a little lip balm on your elbows,  many people use their lip balm recipe as their lotion bar recipe. 

I used to make lotion bars, I did not have many customers that bought them, but the ones that did swore by them!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ok will do!*

Thanks I'll try that- but doesn't sound that appealing- lol!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 7, 2007)

No, it doesn't.

Have you ever used a solid stick deodoarant that feels silky smooth when you apply it? That is exactly what a good lotion bar feels like IMHO. In fact it is the same product.. You can use the exact same recipe for deodorant, lip balm & lotion bars, you just change you additives...


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 7, 2007)

leansoapqueen said:
			
		

> Has anyone used a lotion bar? I have always wanted to but was afraid they would be too messy?



I make a really popular peppermint foot balm in a push up stick and its really easy like tab said just melt and pour. Mine is not too hard nor too soft and glides on effortlessly. My grandpa loves it! He told me I made his feet look like new! LOL


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 8, 2007)

*I'll have to check that out..*

I'm have to check that balm out hun- my feet could use some help- I always forget in the fall and winter...

How would you store a lotion bar- wouldn't it melt all over too?? Maybe too weird for me-   

Gosh I can't wait for payday- I'm going soap crazy..... I'm bored with mine!!

I was also going to say the base does sound the same as lip balm, solid perfume, etc.... hmmm? have to think about this one


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 8, 2007)

It will melt in higher temp situations. DON"T leave it in yout car in Texas in July!-LOL! It's about like a lip balm & yes, like a solid perfume.


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL Tab is right do not leave in your car or in the sunlight! Its really awesome! When I first tested it, I tried it on my grandpa and he is 78 now and loves it! My bf now uses it on his feet when he's outta the shower but don't tell him I said that!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 9, 2007)

*Maybe....*

Ok- maybe I should check it out- now I'm curious!! I'll stop by your store..
Thanks,
Danni


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 10, 2007)

Kewl!


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 11, 2007)

I just had to give my two cents worth too...

I LOVE my lotion bars!!!  I actually use it as a belly butter (I'm on baby #3) and it works fantastic!  I also have one scented with peppermint and cinnamon EOs (I know they are irritants, but I LOVE the smell!) and it is a wonderful massage bar, leaves you nice and soft and slightly tingly.

If they are made right they will melt on contact with your skin and you don't have to warm them in your hands or rub really hard to melt them.

Anyway, I highly recommend everyone to try them because they are SO easy to make and they feel so great to use!

Kelly


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great massage bar to me!


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 14, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great massage bar to me!



Why, thank you!


----------

